# [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black



## Defqon (8. Juni 2009)

*[Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

[Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black


Vorwort:

Da ich meinen Mugen 2 im Originalzustand total langweilig und kein bischen einzigartig fand, wollte ich die oberen Lamellen des Kühlers seidematt schwarz lackieren.
So passt er auch besser in mein (noch nicht) schwarzes Gehäuse ^.^

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war moderat..
Es hat ungefähr 3 1/2 Stunden gedauert, ohne die Trocknungszeit für die Grundierung und den Acryl Lack 


Benötigte Materialien:


Ersteinmal der Mugen 2 
(Wasserpumpen) Zange
Schmirgelpapier
Heißklebepistole
Waschbenzin
Metall Haft Grundierung
Acryl Sprühlack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







So.. Hier kommen dann die einzelnen Arbeitsschritte mit Bildern und Kommentaren:



Zuerst hab ich den (ausgebauten) CPU Kühler genommen und mit einer Wasserpumpenzange die einzelnen Schutzkappen auf den Heatpipes vorsichtig "abgemacht"..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Danach hab ich die 5 Kühllamellen entfernt und ein Tipp von mir.. seit dabei sehr sehr vorsichtig damit die Lamellen nicht knicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Das war dann das Ergebniss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nach dem entfernen hab ich die Lamellen einzeln mit einem Schmirgelschwam oder was das auch sein sollte vorgeraut und mit Waschbenzin fett und staubfrei gesäubert..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Im Hinterdrund seht ihr dann noch meine selbstgebaute Lackier-Vorrichtung aus einem Stück Pappe und Korken die auf beiden seiten mit Klebeband fixiert worden sind..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nach dem zweimaligen grundieren mit der Metall Haft Grundierung und dem 2 stündigen trocknen hab ich die Lamellen zwei mal mit der Acryl Sprühfarbe lackiert. Jeweils sehr dünn mit einer Trocknungszeit von 15min..
(auch wenn auf der Dose "sofort überlackierbar" stand)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nach schließlich 12 Stunden Trocknungszeit konnte ich die fertig lackierten Lamellen wieder auf die Heatpipes setzen und diese mit den Metallschutzkappen und der Heißklebe fixieren..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und hier nochmal zwei Bilder mit dem fertigen Kühler auf meinem Mainboard 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich kann euch nur empfehlen euren Kühler zu lackieren.. sieht schön aus und passt farblich besser ins Case und auf die Temps. hat es auch keine Auswirkung wenn ihr nur die obersten Lamellen lackiert

Viel Spaß mit dem Tutorial  Defqon


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

sieht wirklich top aus,
lasse meinen aber so, hab eh kein case mit window.

Tolle Anleitung, und schöne Bilder.

mach weiter so


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Erst einmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Du hast zwar eine tolle Lackierarbeit geleistet, aber ich muss dich trotzdem bitten, deine Bilder auf maximal 900 Pixel Breite zu verkleinern. Ansonsten müssen wir sie leider löschen, da sie das Layout des Forums zerpflücken. 

Zudem sind keine externen Hoster erlaubt, lade die Bilder also bitte direkt im Forum hoch. Danke.

Bitte mach das eben noch.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Haste echt juut jemacht dafür gibts nen....


----------



## Defqon (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

danke für die schnellen Antworten..
wär geehrt wenn jemand es jmd. nach machen würde ^^

und Bildgröße und Host geändert


----------



## God-Among-Insects (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

tolle arbeit!!
Ich habe grad letzte Woche nachgedacht ob es die Kühlleistung senkt wenn ich meinen Mugen schwarz lackier 
hast dus getestet?? ich glaub im Sommer mach ich das gleiche!
wollte mir schon den Thermalright True Black 120 holen [hab schon beim Kauf geschaut dass ich alles möglichst Schwarz ist (Mobo, Graka usw) aber der True Black ist mir zu teuer]

MFG


----------



## Defqon (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Also die Kühlleistung geht nicht verloren.. Wenn man überlegt das es 5 Lamellen von 800 (Mugen2) oder so sind die dann lackiert sind. Und selbst die lackierten Lamellen geben ja noch Wärme ab.
Also es verringert die Kühlleistung nicht, ehr im gegenteil. Das ausbauen und neuauftragen der Wärmeleitpaste könnte die Kühlleistung steigern 

Du hast ja jetzt ein Mugen 1.. da weiß ich nicht wie das mit den Metallnoppen oben ist, aber die müssten auch mit ner Zange, wie beim Mugen 2 abgehen.
Bei dem Mugen 1 muss dann halt nur eine große Lamelle lackiert werden

probiers einfach.. wenn du etwas handwerklich Geschickt bist ist es einfach. Nur die Noppen ab und dann lackieren und wieder drauf kleben


----------



## God-Among-Insects (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

die Wärmeleitpaste hab ich heute getauscht CPU ist jetzt 8 °C kälter unter last als vorher ^^

Ich hab erst jetzt gesehen dass du bloß die oberen 5 Kühllamellen lakiert hast... ich probiers dann im august aus (hab da urlaub) bis dahin sollte ich auch nen ersatzkühler finden.


----------



## Defqon (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

wofür brauchst du denn ein Ersatzkühler?

ja du solltest schon nur die oberen und bei dem Mugen 1 nur die obere Lamelle(n) lackieren.
Und wenn du ein Fenster hast sieht man ja eh nur die "Oberseite"


----------



## speedymike (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

daumen hoch! sieht nice aus


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Habs grad erst gesehen und ich finde, es ist sehr gut geworden... Mein Mugen steht auch bald an nur wird er weiß. 

Halten die Abdeckungen mit dem Heißkleber? Und waren die Lamelen nicht verlötet?


----------



## mayo (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Habs grad erst gesehen und ich finde, es ist sehr gut geworden... Mein Mugen steht auch bald an nur wird er weiß.
> 
> Halten die Abdeckungen mit dem Heißkleber? Und waren die Lamelen nicht verlötet?


Meiner ist auch schon weiß. 

Die Lamellen sind nur gesteckt! Bei meinem Exemplar sogar ziemlich "wackelig"
Der original Kleber ist auch nur ein normales Harz oder billiger Bastelkleber.. Löst sich sogar unter Wasser auf.

Gewöhnlicher Sekundenkleber sollte da auch halten.


----------



## Defqon (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

dankeschön hab mir auch viel mühe gegeben


----------



## Alriin (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Wirklich wunderschön. Der Scythe Mugen 2 war auch meine erste Wahl Punkto Overclocking-Kühler... leider in Österreich nur schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Defqon (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> ... Halten die Abdeckungen mit dem Heißkleber? Und waren die Lamelen nicht verlötet?



Ja ich hab sie mit heißkleber geklebt. Erst hatte ich Uhu Bastelkleber  aber der war nicht geeignet -> alles aus den Abdeckungen rausgequillt und auf die Lamellen -.-




mayo schrieb:


> ... Die Lamellen sind nur gesteckt! Bei meinem Exemplar sogar ziemlich "wackelig"
> Der original Kleber ist auch nur ein normales Harz oder billiger Bastelkleber.. Löst sich sogar unter Wasser auf...



Also die Lamellen sind entweder äußerst locker drauf oder etwas fester, aber mit nem Schraubenzieher darunter drücken geht schon gut zum entfernen
Das mit dem Wasser hab ich noch nich ausprobiert *lol* wer wäscht seinen Mugen den ab?!


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Haftung aus? Hält die Farbe gut?


----------



## Defqon (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

ja ich hoffe doch xD
Also da ist noch nichts abgegangen.. selbst ein mal mit den Metallabdeckungen abgerutscht und war kein Lackplatzer o.Ä.

.. naja was erwartet man schon von deutscher qualitätarbeit 
- Vorgeschmiergelt und 2mal Haftgrudnierung


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Kompliment, hast du schön gemacht. Habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich das bei meinem Kühler mache, bin aber noch unschlüssig.


----------



## Defqon (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

danke.. wenn du faul bist kannst du das auch ohne die Abdeckungen zu entfernen lackieren 
ich wollte halt nur noch den Kontrast zwischen schwarz und silber haben


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*



Defqon schrieb:


> danke.. wenn du faul bist kannst du das auch ohne die Abdeckungen zu entfernen lackieren
> ich wollte halt nur noch den Kontrast zwischen schwarz und silber haben


Meinst du jetzt mich?


----------



## Defqon (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

ja das war zu dem 'unschlüssug'  also nich das du faul bist nur halt zeitunaufwendiger


----------



## mayo (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

sieht schön aus dein "black mugen2". 
so sieht meiner immo in arbeit aus :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*



Defqon schrieb:


> ja das war zu dem 'unschlüssug'  also nich das du faul bist nur halt zeitunaufwendiger


Hat jetzt nichts mit Faulheit zu tun, sondern damit, ob ich jetzt einen Casemod mache, oder nicht.


----------



## Defqon (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*



mayo schrieb:


> sieht schön aus dein "black mugen2".
> so sieht meiner immo in arbeit aus :



sieht nett aus  hast du auch ein weißes case?
vorallem mit dem weißen enermax.. hatte auch vor mir den zu holen und dann schwarz zu lackieren ^^ und vllt andere LED's rein..

wie sieht das denn mit der Kühlleistung im vergleicg zum Slipstream aus??


----------



## mayo (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*



Defqon schrieb:


> sieht nett aus  hast du auch ein weißes case?
> vorallem mit dem weißen enermax.. hatte auch vor mir den zu holen und dann schwarz zu lackieren ^^ und vllt andere LED's rein..
> 
> wie sieht das denn mit der Kühlleistung im Vergleich zum Slipstream aus??


Case ist noch net weiß... 
Der Cluster ist auf jeden Fall leiser als der org. Scythe Lüfter. Von er Leistung tut sich das nichts. Der Cluster sieht jedenfalls besser aus  Auch wenn er zu teuer ist.


----------



## Defqon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

ach der preis spielt keine rolle xD
ich hab die 120mm everest in meiner front die sind auch schon nicht schlecht..
.. ich bin aber noch skeptisch wegen der kühlleistung
mein slipstream bekommt mein q9400 auf 3.4 ghz auf unter 50°C, ich weiß nicht ob der cluster das auch schafft


----------



## mayo (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Also ich hab keinen Unterschied bei meinem Q6600@3,2 ghz. Evtl. 1-2° aber das ist nicht aussagekräftig, da es seitdem ich den Cluster drin habe, Draußen wärmer ist


----------



## Defqon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

das hört sich doch gut an *grins*
glaubst du man kann den cluster schwarz lackieren und die LED's austauschen?!

hast du ein sysprofile link oder so?


----------



## mayo (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Der Cluster lässt sich komplett zerlegen. Allerdings ist der Rahmen aus sehr glattem Kunststoff. Das wird dann schwierig mit dem Lackieren... Den Alurahmen kannst du ja beliebig lackieren. 

Sysprofile ist erst in Arbeit.. Ist mir net sooo wichtig


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

hat sich eigentlich i-was an deinen Temps geändert ?


----------



## Defqon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

ich weiß das jetzt nicht genau von den everest, aber eig sind die ja baugleich vom rahmen oder?
also das aluding kann man entfernen? und wenn das plastik sehr glatt ist kann mans ja schmiergeln und dann haftgrundierung drauf.. da mach ich mir keine sorgen
ehr um die LED's.. würd gern blaue drin haben

und ein paar bilder von deinem sys wären net


----------



## Defqon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> hat sich eigentlich i-was an deinen Temps geändert ?



nein hat es nicht  es wurden ja nur die oberen 5 lamellen lackiert
evtl. verbesseren sich die temps. weil die wlp erneuert wird


----------



## mayo (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> hat sich eigentlich i-was an deinen Temps geändert ?



Meinen?
Nö, jedenfalls nicht das es aufgefallen wäre!


----------



## Defqon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

jemand ne idee wegen der LED's ??


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Irgendwer hier im Forum hat diesbezüglich einen Thread gemacht.


----------



## Defqon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

für das austauschen der enermax cluster LED's??
ich probier mal mein glück 

*edit* den thread gefunden.. hat mir aber persönlich nicht weitergeholfen, da ich schon alles wusste was drin stand xD *edit


----------



## terorkrümel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

deine arbeit is sehr sehr gut geworden mache das auch denke mit meinem Xigmatek Scorpion aber erst geht mein traumauto vor 
Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht
MFG


----------



## Defqon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

für 4.300 euronen verkaufst du das teil?
sieht ja ganz nett aus.. bin auch ein freund des civic's.
nett getunt und noch im bereich des gutausehens ^^, also nich so prollig 'übertunt'
nur is nich meine farbe 

den kühler kannst du an einem tag machen.. da brauchst du nicht lange für (nur die trocknungszeit)


----------



## terorkrümel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

ja den wagen will ich mir holen * sabber sabber *

Ja muss ich gucken


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

Wirklich gute arbeit!Gefällt mir gut!Mal schauen ob ich das bei meinen mugen 1 auch mache!


----------



## Defqon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*

wie schon hundert mal gesagt.. ist total einfach und einfach zum nachmachen predestiniert 


mal ne frage zu dem *Enermax Cluster.. *
wie auf dem bild beschrieben ist ja anscheinend der lüfter zerlegbar.
hat da jmd. erfahrung mit oder so? also kann man den ja dann so zerlegt  lackieren, nicht war?

"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Terminator92 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

Mal ne Frage:
Wenn (!) man sich die Arbeit machen würde und alle Lamellen ab machen würde und sie z.B. weiß Lackieren würde,wie würde es mit der Kühlleistung aussehn...das wär doch ma en richtig geiler Hingucker.

MfG Terminator92


----------



## Klutten (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

Das würde die Kühlleistung schon arg mindern. Es reicht völlig, bei einem Luftkühler schräg zwischen die Lamellen zu nebeln. Sobald man weiter als 50 cm vom Kühler weg ist, sieht man keinen Unterschied mehr zu einer deckenden Lackschicht. Dafür erhält man sich einen Großteil der Kühlleistung.


----------



## Defqon (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

davon würd ich total abraten.. mindert die kühleistung gewaltig
außerdem reicht es doch die oberen zu lackieren.. man sieht doch eh nciht mehr


----------



## Outlaw15 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

Hey das Tutorial ist klasse! Ich überlege ob ich meinen (zukünftigen) Mugen auch so lackiere xD Hast du die obere Lamelle nur von oben oder von beiden Seiten lackiert? Viele Grüße


----------



## x-coffee (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 schwarz lackieren*



Defqon schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu dem *Enermax Cluster.. *
> wie auf dem bild beschrieben ist ja anscheinend der lüfter zerlegbar.
> hat da jmd. erfahrung mit oder so? also kann man den ja dann so zerlegt  lackieren, nicht war?



es ist wirklich alles zerlegbar. so wie es auf dem bild ist. allerdings musst du aufpassen, dass du die leds nicht überlackierst.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Kühlleistung aus ? Hat die abgenommen oder ist sie gleichgeblieben ?

Edit: Habs grad oben gelesen..


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

Ob ne Möglichkeit gibt auch die Seiten des Kühlers zu lackieren? Vieleicht mit weichem Moosgummi den man flächig auf die Seite des Kühlers legt und die Kühllamellen durchdrückt so dass man am Ende nur die Aussenkante + 1-2mm freistehen hat.


----------



## Sickpuppy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

Lackierte Mugen sind toll und es ist echt nicht schwer. Kannte das Tut zwar nicht, aber auch ohne Erfahrung war das recht leicht.


----------



## Nightspeed (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

Tolle Anleitung! geht auch wirklich schnell und man hat schnell einen individuellen Mod! 

Habs direkt auch mal gemacht, allerdings beim EKL Brocken! Genau die selbe Vorgehensweise


----------



## coroc (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

Mal gucken, ich probier's auch mal 

Ergebnisse gibt's (oder auch nicht) in meinem Tagebuch


----------



## Punisher1983 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

Sieht gut aus


----------



## jamie (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Scythe Mugen 2 goes Black*

Nett.
Werde ich auch machen, wenn mein neuer Mugen da ist.


----------

